# 2012 Trek 6000



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Im thinking of upgrading to this bike from a 4300.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...en/bikes/mountain/cross_country/6_series/6000

Are these components good? Learn me something!!


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

pretty decent, I think the shock is the weakest link in the bike itself.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Well I guess this begs the question, Is there a better spec'ed bike at this price point? I honostly think im leaning towards this bike. The store I plan to buy this from will do six months same as cash. I will not order online. So unless there is another bike that is the same price or cheaper that blows this out of the water than I think Im sold.


----------



## neilthemeal (Apr 17, 2011)

The fork indeed seems weak for an $1179 bike. 
Just as an example: Jamis Durango 3 is an X7 equipped bike for $1100 with a Tora Tk on it; likewise Felt's Q720 has a Tora Tk and runs $1000(but has mostly Alivio); and Scott's Aspect 10 has almost the same spec as the Trek but with a Tora TK.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Got last years model. Nice frame but the components are lacking.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

S_Trek said:


> Got last years model. Nice frame but the components are lacking.


I believe they have updated the components quite a bit from last years.

So if anything, this will be a great frame to upgrade on. First would be the fork I guess.

Any other thoughts on this bike and what else is out there in this price range?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Instead of upgrading do your self a favor and just buy the 6700. Wish I did. I basically turned my bike into a 6700 but with a better fork(fox) and spent more money than I should have.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

S_Trek said:


> Instead of upgrading do your self a favor and just buy the 6700. Wish I did. I basically turned my bike into a 6700 but with a better fork(fox) and spent more money than I should have.


Send me the extra grand and ill do that!!! Im on a non negotiable budget. another $1000 is out of the question.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

LvilleFan said:


> Well I guess this begs the question, Is there a better spec'ed bike at this price point? I honostly think im leaning towards this bike. The store I plan to buy this from will do six months same as cash. I will not order online. So unless there is another bike that is the same price or cheaper that blows this out of the water than I think Im sold.


I am considering this same price point too. I am leaning towards the Cannondale SL2, but once I saw the 2012 6000, it went on the short list; whereas the 2011 6000 did not make the short list...


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

maxkimber said:


> I am considering this same price point too. I am leaning towards the Cannondale SL2, but once I saw the 2012 6000, it went on the short list; whereas the 2011 6000 did not make the short list...


What else is on your list?


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

Did some research and the components on the 6000 are superior to those on the sl3. Not by much but still better. Or at least more expensive. 

The SR Suntour XCR-RL on the 6000 has remote lockout and is around $115 if you were to go buy one.

The Rockshox Recon Silver TK on the SL2 does not have remote lockout and is $300 if bought solo. 

So what is bad about the Suntour Shock? It has the ability to lock out from the handlebars which would make me more inclined to use it. I have never once reached down to lock out my current fork. Both the above mentioned forks are Cheap, but the cheaper of the 2 (price wise) has more bang for your buck it seems. So Whats the difference, besides the brand?


----------



## neilthemeal (Apr 17, 2011)

I presume you are talking about the SL2, not the SL3.

The Recon is a better fork because of it's features, despite lacking a remote lockout it's a more advanced fork. Its rebound damping will be better and it's an air fork; meaning it can be made to fit you much better by putting more or less air pressure in. Because it's an air fork it's also probably a touch lighter. The XCR is a spring coil fork, so it is either "tuned" via changing the spring, or maybe not at all. The Recon gets wonderful reviews.

One other thing is that Cannondale's feature a 1 1/2" headtube, so maybe a little stiffer.

I have a 2009 Trek 6000; I think it's a great bike. However, you asked for honest feedback on the 6000 and my honest feedback is that for the model you named and the price they are asking; better deals are around; I think the SL2 is a great suggestion. 

The three things that really seem to matter to ride enjoyment seem to be contact points/fit, fork and brakes. You'd likely never knew the Trek had a Deore front derailleur vs. Alivio or M552 crank v. M430 unless you got off your bike and looked at the numbers or put them on a scale. I do think that you would appreciate the Recon Fork when you're riding.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

LvilleFan said:


> What else is on your list?


Well, a used bike... I like the SL2 on paper, but no LBS' have one in my area to test. So I am activily seeking a used bike with a quality frame, then upgrade the components as I need to, or want to:cornut:...

A couple weeks ago I went to check out bikes at a Trek LBS and talked to the owner, he was assembling a 2011 6000, and didn't like the component level for the price, then he pulled up the 2012 specs and I think they are comparable to the SL2. That said, I might be calling the owner back to see if he still has that 2011 6000, and hope he will be closing it out for a 'steal' - then I would have to consider it, as the frame is nice... I am basically looking for a good value for dollar deal...

Disclaimer: I am a complete rookie and have no idea what the differences between the components are/mean ; I am just basing my desire for a bike off my research and suggestions from this forum .


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, that's a crappy fork on the '12 6000. have you thought about going the 29er route? if so, check out the cobia- you should be able to get the 2011 for under a grand.


----------



## speedybacon (Jun 27, 2011)

Eric Z said:


> yeah, that's a crappy fork on the '12 6000. have you thought about going the 29er route? if so, check out the cobia- you should be able to get the 2011 for under a grand.


The '12 Cobia MSRP is pretty much the same as the 6000. The components are pretty similar but are Sram instead of Shimano but the fork is better. The mamba would also be an option for about 950.....


----------



## flatliner (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/cross_country/29er_race/cobia/#

Maybe?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Bike fit and good frame is most important.

Components can always be upgraded......but if you don't like the fit and how the bike rides, don't buy it just because of a few parts. Ride a bunch of bikes in the same price range, don't get stuck on a brand, and buy the one that fits and rides the best. If a shop doesn't have an expert that knows how to size a "mountain bike" to you.......notice the quotes around mountain bike......then don't buy it from them. A road fit isn't the same as a mountain bike fit......

The most common mistake people make, especially inexperienced buyers, is they get a bike because of the bling and not the correct fitting bike.


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

I pretty much have my mind made up on the 2012 6000. After reading this thread, I think I am still going for it. The problem is, my LBS told me that the 15.5" may not be available until OCTOBER! I really wish I didn't have to wait that long. But I will if I have to because I think I am in love. I want that bike!

Hopefully, since I am not that big and over 40 and not going to be riding hardcore trails too soon, I won't have to worry about that front fork. *I won't have to worry about that front fork, will I?*

.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Woodroce said:


> .
> *I won't have to worry about that front fork, will I?*


No....on the scale of forks it is on the lower end, but that doesn't mean it won't do a good job. It will absorb bumps pretty well.....it won't have all the options other forks have, but for most people, they don't know how to use all the options anyway. You would be surprised at how many people I talk to and I am like....nice fork....it's got rebound and slow and high speed compression. Their reply is usually.....yeah, I haven't touched any of that stuff because I don't even know what those things do.....


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

I have and ride the heck out of an '09 Trek 6500 which is basically the same bike as the newer 6000's. Mine has a Tora fork which is supposed to be a bit better but I have never tried the Suntour for myself to see. I have about 3000 miles on mine from commuting to hard core trail and X/C riding it can handle it all. I did have issues with broken spokes on the back wheel, but the bike shop swapped it out and I've had no issues since. The Shimano brakes are awesome, definate upgrade from the 4300. I would suggest riding some 29'er though - just to see what the hype is about, then decide.


----------



## NCMt.Biker (May 5, 2010)

I'd go with a 29er at that price if i were you...just sayin


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.



Yay! 

My new 2012 6000 will be ready on Monday! I am so stoked! They initially said it may take until October to get it. But after my LBS put it on back order, it came in pdq. I can't wait and it happens that I am off from work on Monday, so yee-haw!



.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Terrible fork for that price, hell the 11 avalanche 1.0 has a tora 120mm and it's ~$800.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> Terrible fork for that price, hell the 11 avalanche 1.0 has a tora 120mm and it's ~$800.


I was thinking the same thing. Everyone seems to forget about the "other" brands


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.


I'd say that the shocks on the 6000 will be just fine for me. This point was already covered in this thread, ricky916, but thanks.

I didn't forget about the other brands of bikes. I wanted a Trek. I wanted the 2012 6000. I have been to bike shops from Rochester to Syracuse and all points in between. I have been researching and reading about bikes for months. This is the bike I want and I am sure that I will be very, very happy with it regardless of the shocks not being the best that money can buy. If I find that the shocks aren't going to do the job I expect them to do, I will upgrade them. But, for me, this bike will be AWESOME and I can't wait until Monday when I pick her up!


.


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

LvilleFan said:


> What else is on your list?


I ended up getting a closeout Rockhopper for $899... I still love the look of the 6000 though. Congrats...


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I had that same fork--earlier versions--on a couple of GT Avalanches I owned. I never had any problems at all and they both performed well. Quite frankly, they took a lot of abuse and never needed anything. I currently have a bike with a Reba SL as a point of reference, so I'm aware of comparing higher quality forks with lesser ones. Is the Reba nicer/plusher? Of course it is, but that Suntour is not bad at all. If your point is that at that price, the Trek should have an air fork, maybe a Recon or something, I can't argue with you there. But I think that Suntour will perform just fine for him and hold up with no problems.

I haven't looked at each of those bikes (the SL2 and 6000) component by component, but maybe the Trek has some nicer other features than the Cannondale. You have to look at the total package.


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

Max- I was looking all around, thinking that I might find a good deal on something I'd like. I am glad that I didn't though because I do love the colors on the 6000. It's going to match my wife's bike nicely. I was originally going to go for the 2012 4500, but I thought that I'd be smart to go up another model.

Thanks, Colo Springs for the favorable comments. We'll see how that Suntour fork performs. After reading the comments in this thread, you can bet that I will be keeping close tabs on it!

I can't remember what kind of shock my GT Timberline had on it back in the old days (maybe 1993?). But, I can tell you that I loved that bike very much and I rode the crap out of it and it handled everything that I could dish out with ease. I am sure that 20 years later, this Suntour set-up will be much better than those shocks I had back then!

I am also relatively sure that the SR Suntour XCR-RL shock on this 6000 are going to be better than the SR Suntour XCM-HLO shocks that would have been on the 4500 I was initially going to buy.

Regardless of the shocks or any other lesser components than a $5,000 bike- I am currently riding a *Roadmaster* Mt Climber. I don't know where my Mom got it; I didn't ask when she gave it to me. But I do know that they sell them at Walmart and you can buy one on ebay and craigslist for ten or twenty dollars. It's junk- but it's been nice to ride with my wife and daughter. After riding that thing most of the summer, I am positive that the new Trek 6000 will be very pleasing, indeed! I can't wait!

(Sorry, Lvillefan, if I hijacked your thread. I prolly shoulda started my own.)

.


----------



## chemitaa (Dec 12, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

I pick her up tomorrow!!!

Yesssss!!!!!!










.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

You're gonna love it, have fun and ride every minute you can!


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

i've put a beating on my '10 trek 6000 and it's held up surprisingly well, i guarantee you'll love yours if you ride the heck out of it!

upgrades I've put on (in order of importance):

Tires (wider and more tread)
Saddle (find a comfy one)
Stem/Bars (shorter/riser)
Brakes (hydraulic)
Forks (fox)


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

What a great day!

I got my new 2012 Trek 6000 and put some serious miles on it! We rode around town a little bit and then hit the trails on a local "mountain" called Mossy Bank. We found some really cool single track that wasn't too hard. Although there were some places that my wife had to walk it. She learned quite a bit today and so did I. I absolutely love mountain biking and my new bike! It performed flawlessly.

As I hoped, our bikes look great together!










Here's one with my wife's bike in front. Mrs. Woodroce is holding my bike.










What a great day. I can feel it in my legs and I am very excited to get back out on my new steed!

Rubber-side down now y'all!

.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

p_DuBs said:


> i've put a beating on my '10 trek 6000 and it's held up surprisingly well, i guarantee you'll love yours if you ride the heck out of it!


I didn't even know that was the specific model you had Paul!

I can vouch for Paul... he rides the HELL outta that Trek often and hard, and it takes a beating and just keeps going!


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

I've been riding my 6000 like a madman. Well, as much as I possibly can anyway, *So far, so good!*

Although, I have to admit- I can see how the forks are the weak link on the bike. Not so much from a PERFORMANCE aspect -as I am not pushing it that much (yet)- but from the way they _sound_ and _feel_ when I rock on them. I doubt that it will be anytime soon that I will be in a position that they will let me down, but I now believe that it's possible. There was nothing I could do anyway. I couldn't spend more on a bike than I did.

*I am still very happy with this bike! * I just felt I should come back in here and say that, yes, *the fork is weaker than I would like it to be.*

I do like the remote lock-out on the shocks. When I wanna put down some power, I lock out the fork and it's way better for taking off and riding on the road.

I am loving biking in a big way and so is my wife & daughter!

Great fun and adventure ahead!

Big road trip tomorrow!

My 2012 6000:










.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Try riding a rigid fork. See if you think the fork on the front of your bike is actually improving the ride.

Nice suspension forks don't have to be that expensive. $200 is probably the minimum. Rigid forks cost under $100.


----------



## gar (Nov 7, 2011)

I own 2012 TREK 6000 and love it I live in AZ and we have plenty of trails and bike lanes and it works great and lockout for the shock on the handle bars is great. have put 600 miles so far no problems


----------



## dbeaty (Nov 13, 2011)

*Trek 6000 SL 2 (stock) Tubeless?*

@woodroce I am considering the same bike (2012 Trek 6000) or the 2011 Cannondale SL 2 and really cannot decide. They are both available at my LBS. Do you know if the Trek 6000 wheels are ready for tubeless?


----------



## dbeaty (Nov 13, 2011)

Woodrace, are the wheels on that Trek 6000 tubless wheels? Do you happen to know if the Cannondale SL 2 wheels are tubeless?


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a shame it's so hard to get good components for your money on a 26er these days. I remember when I could get a Cannondale mountain bike new for around $500 that had Deore components. Now $500 will probably get you Tourney.

The 6000 seems like a decent bike, but I think Trek asks too much $ for the components they're providing.


----------



## T_DOG (Nov 13, 2011)

dude get a new fork and bigger tiers


----------



## Woodroce (Jul 19, 2011)

.

I don't know anything about the tires being ready for tubeless. I will say this though, those tires are pretty wide!

I still love my 6000 and I don't have any regrets buying it. It's a great bike if you ask me!


.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

congrats, as we have all touched on that fork will be the weakest link but it is still a great bike and all that matters is that your are putting miles on it.


----------

